# Pics from the place i work !



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

It's not huge, but by Dutch standards it's a nice shop specialized in herps :nod:


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

thats a really nice shop







, is it always that neat and clean or is it new?
i wish we had a chice of driftwood like that here and those bigger exo terra tanks are sick!!!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Very nice and so very clean. The places around here look like dumps compared to where you work. Very cool man thanks for the pics! Now we need pics of the herps.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a very nice shop
professional looking and clean.
definetly a shop i would trust as i walk in. much better than some shitty shops you sometimes see


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

sapir said:


> thats a very nice shop
> professional looking and clean.
> definetly a shop i would trust as i walk in. much better than some shitty shops you sometimes see


thnx


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

on request, a fraction of the animals we house


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

very nice lookin shop. Extremely clean.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Now that's got to be a cool job.

Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed the pics!


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I would go to that shop every day if it were close to me! Nicest Shop i have ever seen!

AJ


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you have some real nice specimens there. 
sweet collection.
if i ever hope over to holland ill definetly go and have a look. where bouts in holland are you?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> you have some real nice specimens there.
> sweet collection.
> if i ever hope over to holland ill definetly go and have a look. where bouts in holland are you?


I'm in leeuwarden, up north.. 1,5 hour drive from Amsterdam


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sweet loking shop, wish there was one like that around me.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic looking store. It really looks like a great place to work. Especially with that wide variety of animals, too. I'm definitely jealous.

The next time I'm in Holland I'll definitely have to make it a point to make the trek. I'll have to restrain myself from buying anything though! Getting it home might be tricky.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Fantastic looking store. It really looks like a great place to work. Especially with that wide variety of animals, too. I'm definitely jealous.
> 
> The next time I'm in Holland I'll definitely have to make it a point to make the trek. I'll have to restrain myself from buying anything though! Getting it home might be tricky.


Thnx Mettle







Shipping living animals overseas is not that difficult .. unless the animals are CITES labeled which isn't that difficult too .. but takes some more time, costs and paperwork.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice store!!!! Its nice to see a CLEAN shop like that. I hate walkin into a pet store and its dirty or wet floors. Enough about my rant. Deffinatly carry a variety of animals.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

This is a cool thread. Its like being there will all those pictures. Good stuff.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

killarbee said:


> Fantastic looking store. It really looks like a great place to work. Especially with that wide variety of animals, too. I'm definitely jealous.
> 
> The next time I'm in Holland I'll definitely have to make it a point to make the trek. I'll have to restrain myself from buying anything though! Getting it home might be tricky.


Thnx Mettle







Shipping living animals overseas is not that difficult .. unless the animals are CITES labeled which isn't that difficult too .. but takes some more time, costs and paperwork.
[/quote]

Well, it's still a big ordeal. And CITES is a pain. If they're CITES I there's no way I could do it as I don't have a permit or whatever on my end. Anything CITES II would be doable if the store you work at has the proper stuff on your end.

I wonder how much it would cost? It'd be fun to have some of my crested geckos shipped over to Europe. Just for bragging rights. Haha.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice store! I like that piece of bamboo and some of the other wood thats close to the iguana cage. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

is that a pair of gila monsters?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> is that a pair of gila monsters?


Yup


----------

